# What's faster?



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone had a chance to "race" or at least compare the gas vs diesel 2nd gen cruze? I got the diesel, and while I don't consider it to be fast its definitely not slow. It is however very torquey and I think that might be enough to make up for the less hp. I did have a chance to test drive the gas cruze but I didn't really punch it too hard and from what I remember I dont think it was as quick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

C&D did. The higher HP of the 1.4 makes itself known at higher speeds.

The 1.4 throttle response is a bit oddly calibrated. It feels sluggish at low throttle, but when you REALLY lean into it, there's a lot of midrange there (of course, the diesel feels like it accelerates a lot more effortlessly until you put the pedal to the metal).

*Diesel (9 spd auto):*
Zero to 60 mph: 8.0 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 23.9 sec
Zero to 120 mph: 42.9 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 8.6 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 3.9 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 5.9 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.3 sec @ 85 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 130 mph
*
1.4 auto:*
Zero to 60 mph: 7.6 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 21.6 sec
Zero to 120 mph: 35.8 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 8.0 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 4.1 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 5.2 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 15.9 sec @ 89 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 132 mph

*1.4 manual (hatch)
*Zero to 60 mph: 8.3 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 23.0 sec
Zero to 120 mph: 38.7 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 9.0 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 22.5 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 13.1 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.4 sec @ 88 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 132 mph


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Interesting thanks Justin. 

Was as there ever a similar comparison done for Gen 1's?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Interesting thanks Justin.
> 
> Was as there ever a similar comparison done for Gen 1's?


2014 CTD:
Zero to 60 mph: 8.1 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.4 sec
Top speed: 125 mph

2012 LTZ 6AT:
0-60 9.0 sec
0-100 27.7 sec
1/4 mile: 16.9 @ 82.1

2011 1LT 6AT (keep in mind this had a shorter final drive than later models, so that means faster accel):
Zero to 60 mph: 8.0 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 24.5 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 8.6 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 4.5 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 6.0 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.4 sec @ 85 mph
Top speed (drag limited): 124 mph
Braking, 70-0 mph: 172 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.87 g

2011 Eco 6MT:
Zero to 60 mph: 8.0 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 23.0 sec
Street start, 5-60 mph: 8.9 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 25.7 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 21.9 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.3 sec @ 86 mph
Top speed (drag limited): 132 mph
Braking, 70-0 mph: 184 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.81 g

2011 LS 1.8:
Zero to 60 mph: 9.4 sec 
Zero to 100 mph: 31.1 sec 
Street start, 5-60 mph: 9.6 sec 
Standing ¼-mile: 17.2 sec @ 82 mph 
Top speed (governor limited): 114 mph 
Braking, 70-0 mph: 167 ft 
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.81 g


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you sir. 

Interesting, the Gen 2 CTD is slightly faster than the Gen 1 CTD despite the smaller displacement. Guessing it's weight and aerodynamics.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Interesting, the Gen 2 CTD is slightly faster than the Gen 1 CTD despite the smaller displacement. Guessing it's weight and aerodynamics.


The Gen 1 CTD was quite porky - in part due to large amounts of sound insulation (it was definitely quieter than the Gen2 diesel is, which is much like the regular gas version of the car) , as well as beefed up suspension and drivetrain components to handle the torque and weight of the old iron-block diesel.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol, there is no possible way my 2012 would ever get near 9 seconds flat, I wish it did . Even with new spark plugs, coil, premium fuel, etc. I still can't get below 10.5.

I ran this on my buddy's farm road, which is flat but pretty bumpy. 1/2 tank of gas, no A/C, no load, and just me.

<br>






The car does have killer pick up from 55 and beyond if you know to keep it in the power band by not letting the trans drop to the numerically lowest gear it can and churning 5k+ RPM. It pulls hard at 3500 rpm+.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^I was in a 2016 Limited (actually same color as yours) for about a week recently and just based on that video alone, I think it would have been much quicker than that. Loose intercooler hose or something going on?

The old engine made me miss the new 1.4 SO much...the old one feels programmed to be more torquey down low, but there's none of that midrange urgency there.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sure you guys are having fun but it's not my cup of tea racing 4 bangers.
I am having some fun reading this thread though. opblood:


----------

